# Finally, we have snow!



## WasGeri (Dec 29, 2005)

Hope it pitches - I want proper snowdrifts in the morning


----------



## strung out (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes! I love snow


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 29, 2005)

Thankfully, no snow here yet.. I'm going out tomorrow, so will be really pissed off if it snows tonight


----------



## JTG (Dec 29, 2005)

It's settling on the road here, not just in the corners/rooftops etc. If it keeps up like this we'll be in a proper winter wonderland in the morning


----------



## JTG (Dec 29, 2005)

It's fucking stopped now


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 29, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's fucking stopped now



It might start again later 

*hopeful*


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 29, 2005)

we've got a couple of inches of the stuff  up here on the hills


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Hope it pitches - I want proper snowdrifts in the morning




Never wish for things, you may get them.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Never wish for things, you may get them.



Not in this case - it's been raining and all the snow is gone.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Eyup...it's been blowing a hooley and persisting down all night.  

I've got lots of running around to do today as well. No point in doing my hair then is there. 

Like Geri, I also have new hat which has yet to be road tested


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

The deep Moscow freeze is on it's way next week or so, apparently, so everyone had better wrap up warm. Could be a 1 in 50 years freeze, and nowadays people are seriously unprepared for it.

If we get those predicted power cuts too, and Moscow keeps playing silly buggers in Ukraine with Europe's gas supply, we could be getting a momentary taste of the freezing harship much of the world is already knee deep in.

Get your blankets out, insulate your windows and doors. 

And remember food supplies will not last. Tesco's supply chains are so overstretched that even if they grit all the main roads successfully, there's no way they'll be able to get through the snowed under country lanes.

Stock up on food now, get your gas cyclinders out.

Fingers crossed it won't happen.

If it does thousands of freezing people *will* die. 

Prepare to be shocked.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The deep Moscow freeze is on it's way next week or so, apparently, so everyone had better wrap up warm. Could be a 1 in 50 years freeze, and nowadays people are seriously unprepared for it.
> 
> If we get those predicted power cuts too, and Moscow keeps playing silly buggers in Ukraine with Europe's gas supply, we could be getting a momentary taste of the freezing harship much of the world is already knee deep in.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTG (Jan 28, 2006)

Well it was a bit bracing out today.

Better stock up on cheese to see me through.

Mmmm cheese


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well it was a bit bracing out today.
> 
> Better stock up on cheese to see me through.
> 
> Mmmm cheese



And biscuits


----------



## JTG (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I splashed out on Wagon Wheels, Jaffas and fig rolls yesterday. Should I buy more do you think?

All this gas business makes me glad we're in an all electric flat


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well I splashed out on Wagon Wheels, Jaffas and fig rolls yesterday. Should I buy more do you think?
> 
> All this gas business makes me glad we're in an all electric flat



ummmm.... so what are you going to do for heating if the leccie goes off?   

As for the Jaffa Cakes, depends if you want to spend the cold snap freezing your extremities off feasting solely on diabetic coma inducing goodness.

I'd at least chuck in a few crates of plain digestives for balance, and to go with the icicle tea.


----------



## JTG (Jan 28, 2006)

Put more clothes on


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Put more clothes on



make igloos in the garden and breed snow foxes out of our mangy natives in them, then eat them when it gets really cold!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 28, 2006)

when was it snowing - I've been out all day and didn't notice   maybe it didn't get south of the river.....


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> when was it snowing - I've been out all day and didn't notice   maybe it didn't get south of the river.....



I was initially confuddled when I saw this thread earlier today too!   

Whoever bumped it, didn't make it clear it'd been bumped.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I was initially confuddled when I saw this thread earlier today too!
> 
> Whoever bumped it, didn't make it clear it'd been bumped.



My apologies   

It did not snow today, but by the end of next week we may be underneath 5 kilometres of ice, or something, and worse if the russians cut off the gas we need to melt it.

Cheeky bastards, it's their cold weather front in the first place


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> My apologies



Don't you roll yer eyes at me matey. A simple _*bump*_ at the beginning of your post would've help to avoid any subsequent confusion.   




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> ...we may be underneath 5 kilometres of ice, or something...



_That_ much?...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _That_ much?...



Whoops, I think I may have got next weeks weather forecast confused with the last ice age, but it could still get really very bad.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 28, 2006)

Snow, nasty stuff.  My boilers bust, nasty stuff snow.


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 3, 2006)

This time we really did have snow up here north of the river...

about 5 flakes of it!

Not quite the ice age I've heard predicted yet, but things could still turn very nasty, weather being what it is, and our energy supplies could still be disrupted on a number of fronts, so don't put your extra blankets and candles away yet.


----------



## Iam (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, it was struggling to snow in Filton earlier on.

We also had about 5 flakes.


----------



## zenie (Feb 3, 2006)

I Could feel snow* on my face earlier and its that cold we have the shutters closed on our windows   

*read sleet


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK!

Just been told by my Dad who buys the Prague Post that it's now minus 30 degrees centigrade in the Czech Republic.

People are dying on the streets and the army are erecting emergency tents!

Start praying it doesn't sweep across Europe!


----------

